# The EXTREME cold winter is here



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 19, 2022)

It's going to be a harsh Winter


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jan 19, 2022)

We got snow here on Sunday and are supposed to get more Friday. First time in a few years!


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 19, 2022)

Going to be 0 here tonight.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 19, 2022)

It's holding at 66° at the moment


----------



## Tom (Jan 19, 2022)

Our cold spell came and went. Back to 70s here for us. Stay warm my friend. Get that old jacket out and shake the dust off.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 19, 2022)

Tom said:


> Our cold spell came and went. Back to 70s here for us. Stay warm my friend. Get that old jacket out and shake the dust off.


Funny but true.
I don't own a jacket.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 19, 2022)

Spring is springing here with green stuff poking out of this mess


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 20, 2022)

Terribly cold here in Jordan, too. Only 3 degrees C (37.4 degrees F) during the day. Temperature is to drop to only -1 degrees C at night (30.2 degrees F)
Oli is keeping me extremely worried.


----------



## DoubleD1996! (Jan 20, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's going to be a harsh Winter


I'll take that Florida winter?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 20, 2022)

Gillian M said:


> Terribly cold here in Jordan, too. Only 3 degrees C (37.4 degrees F) during the day. Temperature is to drop to only -1 degrees C at night (30.2 degrees F)
> Oli is keeping me extremely worried.


I'm beginning to think that our friend Oli will outlive us all.
Stay warm, Gillian


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 20, 2022)

DoubleD1996! said:


> I'll take that Florida winter?


I'd like it a bit colder most days. But I'm not going to complain


----------



## wellington (Jan 20, 2022)

That's nothing. 40's is a heat wave for us in winter.


----------



## mark1 (Jan 20, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's going to be a harsh Winter


lol , you better buy a jacket ....... i'm looking at our 10 day forecast , i see 10, 3, 20, 10, 7, 3, 18, 19, 19, 24 .......... the next 4 weeks is the worst of winter..... it's why when you asked about heating a pond my reply did not involve electricity ..... we had 15" of snow the other day , another not florida problem , but without a cover that 15" of snow going in those ponds with the temps we are getting freezes them pretty quickly and pretty thick ......... 20 right now , and gray for the last 3-4 days, the pond enclosure was 34 when i was just out there .....

27 and full sun over the weekend, the enclosure got to 60 ...... the ground here is frozen , it keeps the ponds pretty cold , once in awhile one of these guys comes up and figures out it's warmer out the water and comes out until it's not .....


----------



## jsheffield (Jan 20, 2022)

We had a few below zero days here, but the torts didn't even notice....

Jamie


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Jan 20, 2022)

Going down in the single digits here tonight with wind chills in the negatives. Ghost unaffected. lol


----------



## Big Ron (Jan 20, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's going to be a harsh Winter


Yeah i'll probably have to wear a hoodie with my shorts,I have lived here my whole life all 50 yrs,hurricane season is the one that makes me watch the weather winter not so much,it snowed here bag in 75 or 76 it only lasted till lunch time but it was fun while it lasted


----------



## Big Ron (Jan 20, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Funny but true.
> I don't own a jacket.


me either my winter clothes are shorts and a zip up hoodie if need be i can wear 2 hoodies


----------



## Big Ron (Jan 20, 2022)

maggie3fan said:


> Spring is springing here with green stuff poking out of this mess
> View attachment 339217
> View attachment 339218


All i have to say is damn that's some snow right


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jan 20, 2022)

It’s been a tad cold here in Maryland too. I still wear shorts while shoveling, keeps me ready for Spring.


----------



## Big Ron (Jan 20, 2022)

Really amazing pics,i live in Florida we get 2 seasons grass mowing season,and not mowing grass season


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 20, 2022)

Big Ron said:


> Really amazing pics,i live in Florida we get 2 seasons grass mowing season,and not mowing grass season


I've got grass mowing once a week and twice a week.
Rain water sure makes it grow!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 20, 2022)

mark1 said:


> lol , you better buy a jacket ....... i'm looking at our 10 day forecast , i see 10, 3, 20, 10, 7, 3, 18, 19, 19, 24 .......... the next 4 weeks is the worst of winter..... it's why when you asked about heating a pond my reply did not involve electricity ..... we had 15" of snow the other day , another not florida problem , but without a cover that 15" of snow going in those ponds with the temps we are getting freezes them pretty quickly and pretty thick ......... 20 right now , and gray for the last 3-4 days, the pond enclosure was 34 when i was just out there .....
> 
> 27 and full sun over the weekend, the enclosure got to 60 ...... the ground here is frozen , it keeps the ponds pretty cold , once in awhile one of these guys comes up and figures out it's warmer out the water and comes out until it's not .....


I can't even imagine dealing with that right now.

If the COLD weather was that bad. I'd just keep the Koi and Goldfish. They do fine under a sheet of ice.


----------



## wellington (Jan 20, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I can't even imagine dealing with that right now.
> 
> If the COLD weather was that bad. I'd just keep the Koi and Goldfish. They do fine under a sheet of ice.


Actually koi and goldfish are what I have and always had in all my ponds. But the pond still has to have a heater that will keep at least a small area of the surface opened from the ice or they will die. They will not survive under a sheet of ice.


----------



## Big Ron (Jan 20, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got grass mowing once a week and twice a week.
> Rain water sure makes it grow!


No doubt and i have 4 acres,i think the guy inherited it was must have hated me and wanted to watch me mow the grass,my EX said if you hate it so bad hire a company to take care of it,and acted like it was no big deal i said you are aware they charge by the square foot she said so i told her we have about 5 foot ball fields out there,i guess she figure hire a neighborhood kid for 20bucks ,so just to humor her the lowest estimate was $428 and that doesn't weed eating is not in the estimate,they charge that but the linear foot,i showed her and she says we don't make that kind of money i said welcome to the same page of the book plus they fertilize so they can mow it in the winter,this was my life for along time she gave me 2 incredible sons i am proud of everything else she gave me ended with a headache ;-)


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Jan 21, 2022)

wellington said:


> Actually koi and goldfish are what I have and always had in all my ponds. But the pond still has to have a heater that will keep at least a small area of the surface opened from the ice or they will die. They will not survive under a sheet of ice.


This is my experience as well…


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 21, 2022)

Big Ron said:


> No doubt and i have 4 acres,i think the guy inherited it was must have hated me and wanted to watch me mow the grass,my EX said if you hate it so bad hire a company to take care of it,and acted like it was no big deal i said you are aware they charge by the square foot she said so i told her we have about 5 foot ball fields out there,i guess she figure hire a neighborhood kid for 20bucks ,so just to humor her the lowest estimate was $428 and that doesn't weed eating is not in the estimate,they charge that but the linear foot,i showed her and she says we don't make that kind of money i said welcome to the same page of the book plus they fertilize so they can mow it in the winter,this was my life for along time she gave me 2 incredible sons i am proud of everything else she gave me ended with a headache ;-)


You are too funny...


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 21, 2022)

Approx -4C/23F here last night and only 39F here at the moment. ?
Heavy frosts but no sign of snow yet.
I'm glad my old Ford Fiesta has heated front and rear windows, so no ice scraping needed.


----------



## jeff kushner (Jan 21, 2022)

Went over to Kerrys last weekend and having coffee in bed at 7AM Saturday I ask, what do you want to do this morning honey. "Let's go for a walk" she replied....uh oh!

it was 16F out! We walked the 1/2 mile or so to the dock and saw all the Geese out there. I told Kerry that their feet were prob frozen.

ProTip; 
"When it's 16F out, don't ask your girlfriend what she wants to do.........."


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 21, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm beginning to think that our friend Oli will outlive us all.
> Stay warm, Gillian


Oh, only God knows.

Am trying to keep warm, Ed but I'm freezing to death. It seems that I've become as cold-blooded as Oli!


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 21, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'd like it a bit colder most days. But I'm not going to complain


Colder, Ed?! Goodness me. I am freezing here. I am willing to live in places as hot as the Gulf, without an A/C, believe it or not.


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 21, 2022)

Lyn W said:


> Approx -4C/23F here last night and only 39F here at the moment. ?
> Heavy frosts but no sign of snow yet.
> I'm glad my old Ford Fiesta has heated front and rear windows, so no ice scraping needed.


It is as cold as Amman, Lyn. However, there has been snow in certain parts of the kingdom and it is expected to reach Amman soon....brrrrr. In that case "lockdown" would be imposed.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jan 21, 2022)

Yep. It’s cold - my Canadian Tundra Swans have appeared..the very large flock of Canada Geese, misc ducks, & Swans keep an area of water clear to have access.


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 21, 2022)

Image of snow a couple of days ago in the South of the kingdom.


----------



## mark1 (Jan 22, 2022)

-1 this morning , the enclosure with a thermometer was 18.4 before the sun hits it ......can't wait to get through february ......could be worse , could live in minnesota .......





these ponds are pretty shallow , there is more water below the gravel than above it , one spot these turtles like to hibernate is no more than 8" deep, ...... 

this was running 9-250watt de-icers ...... 2250watts 24/7





this is running 3-150watt de-icers and 3-250watt de-icers .....1100wats 24/7




the box turtles , thankfully we got snow before these temps 














the deepest spot in any pond i got about 24"


----------



## Tom (Jan 22, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Funny but true.
> I don't own a jacket.


Now I know what to buy you for a present when I come to visit! I'll make sure it comes in some sort of plastic bag for long term storage and mothballs to protect it from lack of use.

Or wait... Do they have short term jacket rentals in FL??? Like renting skis and boots here at our mountain resorts? Man... this could be a billon dollar business idea!

?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 22, 2022)

mark1 said:


> -1 this morning , the enclosure with a thermometer was 18.4 before the sun hits it ......can't wait to get through february ......could be worse , could live in minnesota .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a damned nightmare


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 22, 2022)

Tom said:


> Now I know what to buy you for a present when I come to visit! I'll make sure it comes in some sort of plastic bag for long term storage and mothballs to protect it from lack of use.
> 
> Or wait... Do they have short term jacket rentals in FL??? Like renting skis and boots here at our mountain resorts? Man... this could be a billon dollar business idea!
> 
> ?


Thats actually a pretty good idea.

My wife pointed out that I do have a kind of jacket. It was part of my uniform when I worked at Fort Lauderdale Kawasaki.
The thing is...they went out of business in the late 80s.
I completely forgot that it was in the closet.


----------



## Tom (Jan 22, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thats actually a pretty good idea.
> 
> My wife pointed out that I do have a kind of jacket. It was part of my uniform when I worked at Fort Lauderdale Kawasaki.
> The thing is...they went out of business in the late 80s.
> I completely forgot that it was in the closet.


I have a few like that! And they still fit me.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jan 22, 2022)

Ga yesterday


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 22, 2022)

Tom said:


> I have a few like that! And they still fit me.


Not me.
I've been expanding since I stopped playing football.


----------



## mark1 (Jan 23, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's a damned nightmare



it's a perspective thing , i saw fargo ND weather on the news this morning , it appears they'd find -1 a pretty nice day ..............
winters are a nice break from caring for them , as long as nothing goes wrong ..... long power outages are a concern ,, or losing water ...... trying to find why your losing water in the dark in a single digit blizzard after driving in this crap from working 10hrs can be a bit much ,it's another benefit to covering the ponds .......... and springtime when they come back out is like getting new turtles , it's something that you really look forward to ........

i'm looking forward to seeing this guy , first winter i left him out , i left him out until december last year , so he could "practice" for the real thing .........


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 23, 2022)

I'm so neurotic I couldn't stand my animals being under all that cold....bring'em in the house!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 23, 2022)

We've had a pretty mild winter so far with only two nights of frost, but everyone outside who brumates has been brumating. Day before yesterday when I was walking past the box turtle yard I saw the female gulf coast peeking out from under the leaves. So I guess they're starting to wake up.


----------



## mark1 (Jan 23, 2022)

maggie3fan said:


> I'm so neurotic I couldn't stand my animals being under all that cold....bring'em in the house!



when you see how healthy they appear in the spring , makes it hard to think of doing otherwise ..... i am of the opinion running down their reserves during the 6 months they don't eat is healthy for them......i guess it's possible they look so healthy because if they're not they don't survive it ,but as long as they don't get frozen i doubt that's the case...... 
these turtles here are all native to here , i give them every advantage they could possibly find in a natural hibernacula...... the water turtles are in extremely well oxygenated clean water, they are never in danger of having to survive being frozen, they have really easy access to the surface , their active season is extended easily by 2 months ..... the box turtles got dirt that was loosened down more than a foot for them, they had 2 feet of grass and leaves piled on them , a tarp to retain some ground heat and keep some of the snow melt off them , and a foot or two of snow on top of them , if it doesn't snow enough i shovel snow on top of them ......i'd guess i increase the ground temp for these guys by at least one plant zone , the water turtles i'm pretty sure i increase by 2 plant zones .....













went up to 24 last night and all the ice on the ponds melted ....


----------



## mark1 (Jan 23, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> We've had a pretty mild winter so far with only two nights of frost, but everyone outside who brumates has been brumating. Day before yesterday when I was walking past the box turtle yard I saw the female gulf coast peeking out from under the leaves. So I guess they're starting to wake up.


the box turtles here come out in may sometime ...... we had a mild december , but we're back to near normal for january .....


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 23, 2022)

Tonight my lone Redfoot, Julio is coming inside and I've set the pond heater at 85.
Hopefully the fish will be ok.
Itll get into the upper 40s tonight.
It is most unusual


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 24, 2022)

It's a bitter 49°


----------



## dd33 (Jan 24, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's a bitter 49°


How cold did you get last night and how did your pond do? We dipped down to 34.7 last night.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 24, 2022)

dd33 said:


> How cold did you get last night and how did your pond do? We dipped down to 34.7 last night.


I believe it got to 48.
I checked this morning and I saw a lot of fish swimming around near the heater.
It worked. And there's almost no chance of it getting colder than that.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 24, 2022)

48 is pretty severe.
If it happened note often, a lot of evasive species wouldn't be here


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 28, 2022)

This isn't good.
This isn't good at all.


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 28, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> This isn't good.
> This isn't good at all.


Is that a real forecast?
You'll be colder than us!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 28, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> This isn't good.
> This isn't good at all.


The iguanas will be falling outta' the trees!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 28, 2022)

Lyn W said:


> Is that a real forecast?
> You'll be colder than us!


Yes.
Sunday night supposedly


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 28, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> The iguanas will be falling outta' the trees!!


This would kill most of them.
It happened about 10 or 12 years ago.
Iguanas can do 45. They can't do 35.
It also kills a lot of exotic fishes in our local waterways.


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 28, 2022)

The weather has gone crazy!!!
Wrap up warm Ed, I hope it's not as bad for you as they expect.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 28, 2022)

Lyn W said:


> The weather has gone crazy!!!
> Wrap up warm Ed, I hope it's not as bad for you as they expect.


It's my animals I'm concerned about.
I LOVE the colder weather, myself.


----------



## CharSparda (Jan 28, 2022)

and these are the consequences of excess buying and pollution.

I'm feeling really sad for the animals, not so much for the humans tbh.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 28, 2022)

It's Winter this weekend


----------



## dd33 (Jan 28, 2022)

Its going to be cold for a few days too. Last time this happened was 2010. It lasted for at least a week that time. I was really hard on sea turtles.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jan 29, 2022)

Just a few inches here in Maryland…a lot more on Maryland’s Eastern Shore & points NE.

Out the Front Door


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 29, 2022)

dd33 said:


> Its going to be cold for a few days too. Last time this happened was 2010. It lasted for at least a week that time. I was really hard on sea turtles.


. . . and the orange crop.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 29, 2022)

Julio the RF is inside the house. And he's not happy.
The fish pond has its heater fired up.
And the house A/C is turned off. The windows are open.
So far so good


----------



## mark1 (Jan 29, 2022)

driving home from work today i noticed how much stronger the sun has gotten, it was 15F, the sun was hot enough in my car i opened a window ....... got home and the enclosure with a thermometer was almost 58F ........ 6 more weeks .....


----------



## jeff kushner (Jan 31, 2022)

The time/month is off on my Weather toy.....but that 8F is on the money...............taken Sunday morning at 6:30AM!

Mark, that's nearly a 50F DELTA! WOW! Great job buddy!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 31, 2022)

It looks like all of my fish survived outside with my makeshift heater.
Boy. I feel horrible putting them through that.
The worst is over. Thankfully 
(For us)


----------



## Cathie G (Jan 31, 2022)

Big Ron said:


> Really amazing pics,i live in Florida we get 2 seasons grass mowing season,and not mowing grass season


That's my favorite! no grass mowing season anywhere.


----------



## Big Ron (Jan 31, 2022)

Gillian M said:


> View attachment 339268
> 
> Image of snow a couple of days ago in the South of the kingdom.


That's a beautiful picture


----------



## jeff kushner (Feb 1, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> That's my favorite! no grass mowing season anywhere.






I'm with you Cathie......the days when it was fun to mow are long gone. You are looking at Jose and Hose B, or, $1500 worth of* "Never mow again".*.................LOL....and I haven't since they went to work.


The Falling Iguana's down in Z's and Big Rons-land made the National News again......LOL


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 1, 2022)

Big Ron said:


> That's a beautiful picture


Thank you.


----------



## Cathie G (Feb 1, 2022)

jeff kushner said:


> View attachment 339894
> 
> 
> I'm with you Cathie......the days when it was fun to mow are long gone. You are looking at Jose and Hose B, or, $1500 worth of* "Never mow again".*.................LOL....and I haven't since they went to work.
> ...


One of the main reasons I loved where I lived in Florida was you only had to mow a couple of times a year. In the summer it was a swamp and the winter it was too dry. Here in Ohio we have these zombies that will mow the same spot over and over again until they are mowing dirt. I've actually seen that. My revenge was when I got to see them actually have to hire someone to resod and plant grass so they would have something to do (I guess)?? and darn I didn't get to see that one about the Iguanas. I'm sure Google will help me out though.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 2, 2022)

I've actually hired a crew to maintain my yard.
It's just $30 bi weekly.
For that money, I feel pretty good about it


----------



## jeff kushner (Feb 3, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've actually hired a crew to maintain my yard.
> It's just $30 bi weekly.
> For that money, I feel pretty good about it


You should Z....15 bucks a week is fantastic! I don't think I could find someone to return a phone call for 15 bucks a week! Great job finding your guy!

It took me a while but after 55-60 I realized that I need "guys", I've got two Aces. I've got Andrew, State employee who runs a lawn service on the side and he's a family guy who lives 2 blocks from me. He does my leaves... does it twice for 300 total automatically and he dug my 5'x4'x12' long hole so I could pour a reinforced concrete wall. He also did a bunch of lawn/fallen tree(30" dia) cleanup. He's good and has a work ethic that puts 99% of folks to shame, including me!

Darin is my handyman....Good guy, honest and ALWAYS calls or texts if there is a change in plans. He never "not shows up". He put in my doors, windows, kit floor, crown....

I never argue price and tip everyone 10% on every job,incl on the leaves.............Take care of your guys and they will take very good care of you. Can you imagine how fast they react when I call?

yeah, I need "guys"

Break in temps here finally, yesterday I think I saw 44 on the weather station & today it's supposed to get to 50F!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 3, 2022)

Cold? It's 0 here with the windchill at -17. No falling iguanas or snow though. ?


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 3, 2022)

Can 


jeff kushner said:


> You should Z....15 bucks a week is fantastic! I don't think I could find someone to return a phone call for 15 bucks a week! Great job finding your guy!
> 
> It took me a while but after 55-60 I realized that I need "guys", I've got two Aces. I've got Andrew, State employee who runs a lawn service on the side and he's a family guy who lives 2 blocks from me. He does my leaves... does it twice for 300 total automatically and he dug my 5'x4'x12' long hole so I could pour a reinforced concrete wall. He also did a bunch of lawn/fallen tree(30" dia) cleanup. He's good and has a work ethic that puts 99% of folks to shame, including me!
> 
> ...





jeff kushner said:


> job,incl on the leaves.............Take care of your guys and they will take very good care of you. Can you imagine how fast they react when I call?
> 
> yeah, I need "guys"
> 
> Break in temps here finally, yesterday I think I saw 44 on the weather station & today it's supposed to get to 50F!


Can I borrow your guys?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 4, 2022)

It's over.
No more Winter is predicted until 2023 for south Florida


----------



## mark1 (Feb 5, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's over.
> No more Winter is predicted until 2023 for south Florida


i'm guessing ours will be here until april ........






the box turtles





a pond i dug out this morning


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 5, 2022)

jeff kushner said:


> You should Z....15 bucks a week is fantastic! I don't think I could find someone to return a phone call for 15 bucks a week! Great job finding your guy!
> 
> It took me a while but after 55-60 I realized that I need "guys", I've got two Aces. I've got Andrew, State employee who runs a lawn service on the side and he's a family guy who lives 2 blocks from me. He does my leaves... does it twice for 300 total automatically and he dug my 5'x4'x12' long hole so I could pour a reinforced concrete wall. He also did a bunch of lawn/fallen tree(30" dia) cleanup. He's good and has a work ethic that puts 99% of folks to shame, including me!
> 
> ...


I thought "bi weekly" meant twice a week???


----------



## Markw84 (Feb 5, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> I thought "bi weekly" meant twice a week???


Don't want to be the grammar police but you asked!... Biweekly or bimonthly is every two weeks or every two months. Semiweekly would be twice a week. Semimonthly - twice a month, etc, etc.


----------



## Cathie G (Feb 5, 2022)

A guy that lives across the street, that just cleaned his car of snow and ice??? used his snow shovel ? and I didn't say I blame him.? I didn't want to slide down the hill to get mine. We just used a broom.?


----------



## mark1 (Feb 5, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> A guy that lives across the street, that just cleaned his car of snow and ice??? used his snow shovel ? and I didn't say I blame him.? I didn't want to slide down the hill to get mine. We just used a broom.?


MLK day we had a blizzard , i came home from work and couldn't get in my driveway . i parked the car as far to the side of the road as i could, without getting stuck, it was headed the wrong way and running .... i got out to shovel enough driveway to get my car off the street , as i was shoveling my driveway two city snowplows came by and plowed my car under about 3 feet of snow ....... i think they got a kick out of it, as i heard them round the corner i was looking right at them ...... ......


----------



## Cathie G (Feb 6, 2022)

mark1 said:


> MLK day we had a blizzard , i came home from work and couldn't get in my driveway . i parked the car as far to the side of the road as i could, without getting stuck, it was headed the wrong way and running .... i got out to shovel enough driveway to get my car off the street , as i was shoveling my driveway two city snowplows came by and plowed my car under about 3 feet of snow ....... i think they got a kick out of it, as i heard them round the corner i was looking right at them ...... ......


That's a real bad case of being in the wrong place at the wrong time. There should be a law against Murphy's law ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 8, 2022)

mark1 said:


> MLK day we had a blizzard , i came home from work and couldn't get in my driveway . i parked the car as far to the side of the road as i could, without getting stuck, it was headed the wrong way and running .... i got out to shovel enough driveway to get my car off the street , as i was shoveling my driveway two city snowplows came by and plowed my car under about 3 feet of snow ....... i think they got a kick out of it, as i heard them round the corner i was looking right at them ...... ......


Almost makes me feel guilty for my smart-a$$ winter contents.
Almost.


----------



## Skunkworks (Feb 9, 2022)

maggie3fan said:


> Spring is springing here with green stuff poking out of this mess
> View attachment 339217
> View attachment 339218


Finally in the 40's here in CDA,ID.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 10, 2022)

mark1 said:


> MLK day we had a blizzard , i came home from work and couldn't get in my driveway . i parked the car as far to the side of the road as i could, without getting stuck, it was headed the wrong way and running .... i got out to shovel enough driveway to get my car off the street , as i was shoveling my driveway two city snowplows came by and plowed my car under about 3 feet of snow ....... i think they got a kick out of it, as i heard them round the corner i was looking right at them ...... ......


This shows how immature I really am...I laughed out loud...sorry, but that's funny....?


----------



## Cathie G (Feb 11, 2022)

Well... I finally escaped today after being iced in far past the time my neighbors across the street were... and went shopping all by myself. The problem was an ice damn along the curb, right behind the last car before the storm drain. The ice was about 2 to 3 inches. Another brother and I dislodged a lot of it yesterday so the ice could finally melt and drain from around our vehicles. By tomorrow it may be flooding because it's supposed to rain and melt the last of the snow and ice. Hopefully it won't be a pond in my backyard because I had the patience to just sit on my bum for a while ? good excuse right ?


----------

